
UK Labour Party Taking a Close Look at Universal Basic Income - mocko
http://www.theguardian.com/politics/2016/jun/05/john-mcdonnell-labour-universal-basic-income-welfare-benefits-compass-report
======
compil3r
it will never work the tory rule in the uk

